# [Consolidation] Deep pow-bility of all mountain boards



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Willy said:


> Still trying to decide which all mountain board (deep pow friendly) to buy and well, during the course of my research, I came across quite a few similar post, just tot that it might be a good idea to consolidate what I have found so far. Should be a good reference for people troubled by board sizing.
> 
> Short of a super short board (pun intended), most boards should be able to handle up till 8" worth of fresh pow. So feel free to add your board below if you usually ride in pow > 8".
> 
> ...


I dont get what your saying, but deep pow? Maybe Billy goat or the new speedodeeps? If it was me id go with a directional tapered swallow tail.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

blunted_nose said:


> I dont get what your saying, but deep pow? Maybe Billy goat or the new speedodeeps? If it was me id go with a directional tapered swallow tail.


I do ride a lot of powder but some people do not have the luxury of multiple quiver. Still searching for that twin all mountain board that is deep pow friendly :dizzy:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Willy said:


> I do ride a lot of powder but some people do not have the luxury of multiple quiver. Still searching for that twin all mountain board that is deep pow friendly :dizzy:


You already have got the answer from the other thread(s) - if a true twin, you basically need a full full rocker deck (e.g., Dirty Pillow, Skate Banana, etc.) or something very close (e.g., Banana Magic), but none of these can hold a candle to a proper pow deck.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> You already have got the answer from the other thread(s) - if a true twin, you basically need a full full rocker deck (e.g., Dirty Pillow, Skate Banana, etc.) or something very close (e.g., Banana Magic), but none of these can hold a candle to a proper pow deck.


Hahaha, sorry if my posts were misleading ... I am not looking for the perfect twin all mountain snowboard that is on par with a proper pow deck. With my choice, I will definitely get sub-par performance compared to a pow deck which is fine with me. 

Looking at the various post on T.Rice 157, at 160 lbs ... u should get decent performance in deep pow. Nearing 210 lbs ... perhaps a T.Rice 161.5 makes more sense. In my case 175 lbs, T.Rice 157 is a bit risky, 161.5 would be less fun in trees ... perhaps I should get a TRS 159? :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The NS Proto will handle the poo.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Willy said:


> Hahaha, sorry if my posts were misleading ... I am not looking for the perfect twin all mountain snowboard that is on par with a proper pow deck. With my choice, I will definitely get sub-par performance compared to a pow deck which is fine with me.
> 
> Looking at the various post on T.Rice 157, at 160 lbs ... u should get decent performance in deep pow. Nearing 210 lbs ... perhaps a T.Rice 161.5 makes more sense. In my case 175 lbs, T.Rice 157 is a bit risky, 161.5 would be less fun in trees ... perhaps I should get a TRS 159? :dunno:


Based on your description, probably in this order (true twins from Mervin and NS):
1. Attack Banana
2. Skate Banana
3. Proto HD
4. Banana Magic
5. Proto CT
6. TRS
7. Riders Choice
8. T. Rice

Or, if you can go more pow specific, the Dirty Pillow.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> The NS Proto will handle the poo.


It will - adequately, but not outstandingly. There are better options.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Based on your description, probably in this order (true twins from Mervin and NS):
> 1. Attack Banana
> 2. Skate Banana
> 3. Proto HD
> ...


LOL



hktrdr said:


> It will - adequately, but not outstandingly. There are better options.


Making semantical arbitrary subjective statements does not make them facts, even if you do it on the interwebz, and it seems to be less than helpful to the OP just for the sake of disagreeing.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> The NS Proto will handle the poo.


Thanks for the recommendation :thumbsup:

Was interested in the C-R-C tech of never summer & lib tech, however getting a never summer board in Japan is difficult so I was forced to narrow my search to mainly lib tech / gnu boards.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Making semantical arbitrary subjective statements does not make them facts, even if you do it on the interwebz, and it seems to be less than helpful to the OP just for the sake of disagreeing.


Bullshit. The OP had some fairly specific requirements - and he expressly invited comments.
My list is not arbitrary, but directly addressing his question. You can disagree with my list, as you can with my comments/recommendations - but a blanket dismissal of my post without any positive input certainly does not help the OP.

EDIT: I see that you have edited your post and removed the only constructive advice/suggestion (the Arbor deck) you head, as you (belatedly) realized that it fell outside of the OP's solution space.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

Appreciate all the various opinions but lets not reduce this thread to a flame war 

Actually, I was hoping for some concrete info of boards used in deep pow. hktrdr, have u used any of your recommended boards in deep pow before? which board? what length?


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> The NS Proto will handle the poo.


Can I assume that u used this board in deep pow b4? what length? Even though I am only looking at lib-tech board due to logistic reasons, I was hoping to include as many boards as possible into the list in #1. Should be a useful piece of info to me as well as others


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread is full-retard. 

OP rides 300+ days a year and needs advice on a snowboard? how the fuck do you ride 300+ days in a year?

you want a twin that is 'on par' with a pow board - it doesn't exist. twins are far from ideal for pow. you want one that is dialed in for pow - don't get a twin. they'll all suck similarly. 

blunted nose: you are absolutely THE LAST person on the planet qualified to recommend a board to anyone you spaz.... like you know how to ride powder anyways - you blame everything on your board. learn to ride. 

concrete info on boards used in deep pow: they aren't twins.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> OP rides 300+ days a year and needs advice on a snowboard? how the fuck do you ride 300+ days in a year?


300+ days over a period of 15 years ... never tried a C-R-C board b4 and just wanted to ask around. we dun get many chances to demo boards here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

HKTRDR:

I found the OP a bit convoluted and couldn't tell they were interested in ONLY Mervin but if that's the case...I just don't see why u put Protos in there and then act like their place in your list is some point of reference, so much so that you have to disagree with me. In fact the* order *of your list IS completely arbitrary. Having you call into question my real world suggestion of a board I have ridden in the deep stuff is as laughable as it always is when keyboard jockeys want to get in snowboard wars on the internet. Sorry if you thought you were gonna incorrectly quote me as "incorrect" and think I was just gonna lie down. Don't say shit if you don't wanna hear shit, no big deal.

I removed the Arbor suggestion when I realized the thread was Mervin oriented, although I could not tell if that was from the OP or not.

To the OP in that case, there are tons of boards to consider, and yes I ride a '54 Proto, this year took it tits deep several times, waist deep many, I weigh 180lbs (admittedly not ideal for meadowskipping, but I ride the steeps).

Arbor Blacklist/Westmark, Yes the Greats would be in my top consideration beside the Proto. TBH there are so many great boards right now, there are alot of flat cambers with rocker tips that look fun from K2, most hybrids will float significantly better than classic camber. The Smokin' boards I always like the look of too....

You wanna stick with things in the middle of the road flex-wise(or stiffer), softer rocker boards tend to fold up in the deep stuff and slow you down alot.

Keep in mind snow weight and human weight on a twin are gonna have a big effect on how these boards ride for people compared to some pow stick made to float your fat ass through ice jello.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Willy said:


> I do ride a lot of powder but some people do not have the luxury of multiple quiver. Still searching for that twin all mountain board that is deep pow friendly :dizzy:


Consider Burton Sherlock, it's a powder oriented twin.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> this thread is full-retard.
> 
> OP rides 300+ days a year and needs advice on a snowboard? how the fuck do you ride 300+ days in a year?
> 
> ...


I think the OP meant 300 days of total riding, not per year. (EDIT: I see he confirmed this already in the meantime.)

Agree completely with everything else.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> HKTRDR:
> 
> I found the OP a bit convoluted and couldn't tell they were interested in ONLY Mervin but if that's the case...I just don't see why u put Protos in there and then act like their place in your list is some point of reference, so much so that you have to disagree with me.


Because the Proto is the one NS board that was specifically mentioned as potentially available to the OP.



snowklinger said:


> In fact the* order *of your list IS completely arbitrary.


No, it is my personal opinion, but it is not arbitrary, at all. It it is my opinion on which decks best meet the specific criteria listed by the OP - based on my real life experience of riding all of these boards (except for the HD and the Pillow) * in exactly the same location and conditions* as the OP rides.



snowklinger said:


> To the OP in that case, there are tons of boards to consider, and yes I ride a '54 Proto, this year took it tits deep several times, waist deep many, I weigh 180lbs (admittedly not ideal for meadowskipping, but I ride the steeps).
> 
> Arbor Blacklist/Westmark, Yes the Greats would be in my top consideration beside the Proto. TBH there are so many great boards right now, there are alot of flat cambers with rocker tips that look fun from K2, most hybrids will float significantly better than classic camber. The Smokin' boards I always like the look of too....
> 
> You wanna stick with things in the middle of the road flex-wise(or stiffer), softer rocker boards tend to fold up in the deep stuff and slow you down alot.


Clearly you have never ridden in Hokkaido and have absolutely no idea what kind of board works in the conditions there...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Because the Proto is the one NS board that was specifically mentioned as potentially available to the OP.
> 
> 
> No, it is my personal opinion, but it is not arbitrary, at all. It it is my opinion on which decks best meet the specific criteria listed by the OP - based on my real life experience of riding all of these boards (except for the HD and the Pillow) * in exactly the same location and conditions* as the OP rides.
> ...


I never said I did ride Hokkaido or the Mervin catalog. 

My point is that the differences between the top 5 boards on your list are pretty marginal and while they maybe rated by how you think they float in pow there are many variables at play. Your skill level probably being the most important and _questionable_ variable of all, not to mention weight, slope degrees, moisture content of the snow that day depending on time of the season and simple preferences in decks like stiffness. 

If you don't understand the difference between empirical and subjective statements and when you are or are not making them, it really makes no sense for me to sit here and have a retarded interweb argument about it.

This entire discussion is wrought with fallacy and proceeding is just insulting to the readers.

It should be noted that this thread is about Mervins and Protos in Hokkaido should anyone be foolish enough to stray or suggest otherwise.

I know it seems like I came in here trolling for a fucking argument about something stupid, but in fact I was just really stoked to share how well my Proto worked for me in the deep stuff this year.:WTF:


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Clearly you have never ridden in Hokkaido and have absolutely no idea what kind of board works in the conditions there...


I have a question. Your list of mervin recommendations is (more or less) a list of boards from softest to stiffest. I've never ridden japan, so what makes the snow/terrain there especially suited to soft decks?

Up here in the PNW, especially on wet days, you really need some beef underfoot to handle the heavy stuff.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Shred, what exactly is "full-retard"?

Pretty sure I'm helping.

ccasion14:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Irahi said:


> I have a question. Your list of mervin recommendations is (more or less) a list of boards from softest to stiffest.


Erm, not really. T. Rice is the clearly the stiffest deck on the list - only included because the OP was specifically asking about it.
The rest of the list is made up of fairly similar mid-flexing boards, with only the the Magic and the Attack Banana being somewhat stiffer than the others - and I had those at 1 and 4, respectively.



Irahi said:


> I've never ridden japan, so what makes the snow/terrain there especially suited to soft decks?
> 
> Up here in the PNW, especially on wet days, you really need some beef underfoot to handle the heavy stuff.


Hokkaido pow is generally light, dry, and fluffly. You do not need a beefy deck for this at all (decks do not 'fold up') but you really do need float (through shape, surface area, profile - or a combination of all of these).

That is why the Skate Banana (possibly going up one size) is an excellent choice as all-mountain board here from among the Mervin twins.
But the OP was really interested in CRC, so I mentioned the two Mervin boards that have the most rocker/float with this profile (the Attack and the Magic) - although they are both much 'more' board than needed.
The rest of the list are very similar in terms of float and flex and there really is not much between them. However, as Shred pointed out, none of these will be great in pow - awesome boards yes, pow slayers no.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

Lamps said:


> Consider Burton Sherlock, it's a powder oriented twin.


Can I assume you brought it into deep pow b4? how long was it?


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Get a stick: directional flex and/or shape and ride the fucker. :yahoo: If it dont suite u get another and ride that one: pretty easy if you ask me. :icon_scratch: lol


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

rambob said:


> Get a stick: directional flex and/or shape and ride the fucker. :yahoo: If it dont suite u get another and ride that one: pretty easy if you ask me. :icon_scratch: lol


what this guy says ^^^^^^

One of my boards is a 153 Gnu Carbon Credit (center rocker/flat from insert to tips). I weigh about 145lbs so I'm in about the middle of the weight range. I ride mostly in Hokkaido and in the deeper stuff it does not give sufficient float. I feel like I'm doing a manual most of the time and it's a real rear-leg killer. If you're set on going the Mervyn route, definitely oversize.

The board I use most for Hokkaido is a Nidecker Ultralight 158. It's directional, tapered, slight center-camber with rockered tips. Works great in the pow.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I weigh 175 like the OP and mostly ride a 157 Proto in Nagano. I used to ride a 158 2011 Highlife among many others.

On Deep days I ride a more pow specific deck, but you seem to be looking for an all mountain, freestyle friendly pow capable deck quiver of 1.

Since the Hokkaido pow is deeper and the runs are flatter than where I ride I would say go with something in the 160 area plus or minus 1cm.

It could be twin or slightly directional IMO.

There are so many good boards to choose from and since you already have many recommendations I won't add to your decision making trauma.

I will say that in general I find C2BTX style profiles to float better than R-C-R at the same length. I also don't like stiff decks (T.Rice is stiff) for the Japanese powder and tree runs which are often tight so some flex really helps.

To sum up, for your needs my vote goes for something in the 160cm range (plus or minus 1) with a C2BTX profile and midish flex. Either a twin or a slightly setback directional twin.


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

dreampow said:


> I will say that in general I find C2BTX style profiles to float better than R-C-R at the same length.


Never rode a C-R-C b4 but was thinking the exact same thing; say in powder, full rocker might give a +5 cm bonus (i.e. 155 rocker rides like a 160 camber in powder), R-C-R a +2 bonus and C2BTX should be somewhere in between. 



dreampow said:


> To sum up, for your needs my vote goes for something in the 160cm range (plus or minus 1) with a C2BTX profile and midish flex. Either a twin or a slightly setback directional twin.


I was still thinking whether I can make a 157 C2BTX work for me. But you are right, powder is amazing but the terrain is a bit flat. So glad I made the decision to post in the forum, will look at the 160 range instead. Thanks


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

ju87 said:


> The board I use most for Hokkaido is a Nidecker Ultralight 158. It's directional, tapered, slight center-camber with rockered tips. Works great in the pow.


Great info, arghhh ... 145 lbs on a 158, looks like I need a 161 at least :dizzy:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Just get a board with a gradual up turn on the nose. That is 95% of what makes a board work in pow. Forget the neversummer, they have stumpy noses and that makes them shit in powder.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I've ridden the 160 & 163 burton Sherlock in deep deep Japan pow and they float fine. Absolutely did not feel like I was missing out on a pow board (of which I have owned and ridden many: off the top of my head - 56&60 fish, 64 Charlie slasher, 66 gentem slasher, 62 malolo, 59 landlord, 59 cheetah, 52 con artist, barracuda, 62& 68 gyrator, 48 fishcuit, 63 juice wagon, fanatic royal fish & more).

You know what's a great twin for pow? The nug! I'm now on the Root and love it in all conditions


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Willy said:


> *EDIT: While I appreciate all the recommendations, the original intention of this thread is to consolidate the effectiveness of actual boards in deep powder. Subjective I know but better than guessing *
> 
> _Name, weight, * total *riding days, powder condition, board,url?_


Neni, 123, 450, 40cm, Jones Flagship 158 > super fun in 40cm (deepest I've been in), would handle deeper pow without problem
"Hubby", 190, 800+, 40cm, NS Raptor 164 > does well but he wants to get a longer one if we get into real deep (e.g. next March in Canada :yahoo


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

neni said:


> Neni, 123, 450, 40cm, Jones Flagship 158 > super fun in 40cm (deepest I've been in), would handle deeper pow without problem
> "Hubby", 190, 800+, 40cm, NS Raptor 164 > does well but he wants to get a longer one if we get into real deep (e.g. next March in Canada :yahoo


almost missed the hint  ... edit #1 to "total riding days"


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> this thread is full-retard.
> 
> OP rides 300+ days a year and needs advice on a snowboard? how the fuck do you ride 300+ days in a year?
> 
> ...



Fuck your mother... How many times I got to a snowboard shops where the guy recommends a rocker twin for deep pow because in his head its makes sense.
Calling shit out like that over interwebz is ridiculouse and downright stupid. As for op, I was going to say that a full rocker board might do it all but it will still suck in deep pow as well on groomers. Better off becoming a quiver guy for a pow stick.....

Also blaming shit on the board is for jokes. I know just as well as you do it's my fault. Beside you haven't seen me ride so again; making stupid accusations.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bro, you know shit about shit. 

i don't need to see you ride - the fact that you don't know what kind of board you need says enough. so does the fact that you walk into a snowboard shop and ask the people working there for advice. 

90% of all your posts on this site are about you blaming your snowboard for your riding ability. its a joke. you need less money and more heart. just go fucking ride you pussy - you MIGHT get better then.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Fuck your mother... How many times I got to a snowboard shops where the guy recommends a rocker twin for deep pow because in his head its makes sense.
> Calling shit out like that over interwebz is ridiculouse and downright stupid. As for op, I was going to say that a full rocker board might do it all but it will still suck in deep pow as well on groomers. Better off becoming a quiver guy for a pow stick.....
> 
> Also blaming shit on the board is for jokes. I know just as well as you do it's my fault. Beside you haven't seen me ride so again; making stupid accusations.





ShredLife said:


> bro, you know shit about shit.
> 
> i don't need to see you ride - the fact that you don't know what kind of board you need says enough. so does the fact that you walk into a snowboard shop and ask the people working there for advice.
> 
> 90% of all your posts on this site are about you blaming your snowboard for your riding ability. its a joke. you need less money and more heart. just go fucking ride you pussy - you MIGHT get better then.


Lol and, wth Blunted all of a sudden gets offended? Smoke another bowl bro we like you retarded and punchbaggy. Hey Blunted this is a Mervin Hokkaido thread so just STFU and let HKTRKRED fucking handle it.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, I see I need to add stats: 160lbs, roughly 839 days riding

Seriously, the powder in Japan rides just like powder elsewhere. Yes, hokkers pow is crazy light, but it's still powder. It doesn't matter if you have a pointy nose or a blunt, snowboards all float. I'll say it again, if you're riding trees, the nug is the most amazing twin that floats like mad. I just got a 48 spliff and after 3 days on it, my k2 panoramic, which I rated as a good board, got relegated to the for sale block.
Fwiw, I have ridden the 61 ultra dream in pow & hardpack, and it's not bad. It didn't have more float than my 150 nug though. I find overall that I'm not a Big fan of k2's flat camber. It performs well but feels dead-ish to me


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Supra said:


> Ah, I see I need to add stats: 160lbs, roughly 839 days riding
> 
> Seriously, the powder in Japan rides just like powder elsewhere. Yes, hokkers pow is crazy light, but it's still powder. It doesn't matter if you have a pointy nose or a blunt, snowboards all float. I'll say it again, if you're riding trees, the nug is the most amazing twin that floats like mad. I just got a 48 spliff and after 3 days on it, my k2 panoramic, which I rated as a good board, got relegated to the for sale block.
> Fwiw, I have ridden the 61 ultra dream in pow & hardpack, and it's not bad. It didn't have more float than my 150 nug though. I find overall that I'm not a Big fan of k2's flat camber. It performs well but feels dead-ish to me



Haha ETM says you need a 190 to ride japan pow. You say you need a nug. Is japan that mellow?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> Haha ETM says you need a 190 to ride japan pow. You say you need a nug. Is japan that mellow?


LOL at this thread. 
I built myself a 180, Im a big boy and I like to point it and charge so it makes sense to have a board like that for me. 
The board worked so well its not funny mostly due to the profile of the nose, I learned things about snowboard design that some people who disagree with me probably have yet to learn, maybe they never will, maybe they dont want to, thats ok with me.
It doesnt matter in the end what you ride as long as you have fun, I say again there are a lot of good boards for riding powder and a neversummer is not even on the radar as far as I am concerned. On any other forum in the world nobody would care that I said that. On this forum its like I fucked all the moderators sisters in a gangbang.

Peace lol


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Supra said:


> Ah, I see I need to add stats: 160lbs, roughly 839 days riding
> 
> Seriously, the powder in Japan rides just like powder elsewhere. Yes, hokkers pow is crazy light, but it's still powder. It doesn't matter if you have a pointy nose or a blunt, snowboards all float. I'll say it again, if you're riding trees, the nug is the most amazing twin that floats like mad. I just got a 48 spliff and after 3 days on it, my k2 panoramic, which I rated as a good board, got relegated to the for sale block.
> Fwiw, I have ridden the 61 ultra dream in pow & hardpack, and it's not bad. It didn't have more float than my 150 nug though. I find overall that I'm not a Big fan of k2's flat camber. It performs well but feels dead-ish to me


My buddy in Nagano who has been riding 120 days a year for 20+ years is on a Nug at the moment (amongst others). he loves it.

Do you rate the float as high as the other Burton decks like the Cheetah or 163 Sherlock?

Surely its not as good?

I just can't get my head round it but would love to demo.

Since I way a bit more than you (175) do you happen to know if they have a bigger size? 153 154?

must be crazy easy to 360

@ETM any 170s coming out of your press this year?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

dreampow said:


> My buddy in Nagano who has been riding 120 days a year for 20+ years is on a Nug at the moment (amongst others). he loves it.
> 
> Do you rate the float as high as the other Burton decks like the Cheetah or 163 Sherlock?
> 
> ...


They're adding a 154 for 2014.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ETM said:


> It doesnt matter in the end what you ride as long as you have fun, I say again there are a lot of good boards for riding powder


I agree with this. 

Dreampow:
Hmm, it's hard to put float in quantitative terms, but basically, on a deep day I was fine on it. What you gain: yes, doing threes is hilarious. Small sidehits become god mode video game hits. It's good in the park, it floats in pow, and it absolutely shines in the trees, especially tight trees. It is the funnest board I have ever been on. 
What you lose: you can't be lazy on terrain like traverses, when there's a sharp down up like a ditch, because you don't have enough nose to absorb it. Also, you carry less planing speed into flats than a longer board. Lastly, while it rides larger bc bowls fine, a longer board is better for big turns.
I sold mine and got a 52 root this year and I like it even better. It's a little less fun and a little less bouncy in powder, but it carves really well and is more of an allrounder. It's perfect for banked slaloms too. It just rips, it's easy to throw around, and it floats great. 
For you, I'd say the 52 root is fine. the weight range is 160 - 210. 
Next year, there will be a 54 nug.
For Nozawa, I'd say the root over the nug. Get it as a dork board and watch it become your do-everything-except-the-deepest-days board.
Let's get together next year and I'll lend it to you


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by Lamps View Post 
Consider Burton Sherlock, it's a powder oriented twin. 

Can I assume you brought it into deep pow b4? how long was it? *

I weigh 190, ride the 163 Sherlock when conditions are good for it, mostly on trips out west. 

I don't get to more than two feet of fresh snow very often, I can't speak to really deep powder. 

Compared to experience I've had on a Burton Malolo in 166 it's close, but the taper in the malolo and extra length gives more float. The Malolo however is very powder specific and directional. I think that the Sherlock is quite a good compromise, very oriented to powder, but still has the advantages of a twin and is ok on groomers as long as its not too icy. It pairs nicely with a cambered board for riding here in Ontario, camber for icy crap and Sherlock for good conditions and trips. The Sherlock deserves to be on the OP's list of twins that are good in powder. 

If I lived in the west I'd probably have a powder specific board in my quiver, but here in Ontario a tapered powder board might get 1 day of use in two years.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

to dreampow, here's a vid of 152's in pow. there's one clip of the root at 0:55. The rest is the con artist.




to the OP, here is the 63 Sherlock in deep pow


----------



## Willy (Feb 22, 2013)

Supra said:


> to the OP, here is the 63 Sherlock in deep pow


Deep:thumbsup: btw where is this place?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Cortina in hakuba


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Supra said:


> Cortina in hakuba


What the deal with the barracuda? Does it float well? Downsize? 

thinking of picking it up Instead of something with the tail cut of. I ride 161 all mtn and ill probably go with a 161 barracuda....


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone try the Rossignol Onemagtek in powder?

How does it perform? Thanks!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> What the deal with the barracuda? Does it float well? Downsize?
> 
> thinking of picking it up Instead of something with the tail cut of. I ride 161 all mtn and ill probably go with a 161 barracuda....


You should see if ETT will sell you a 2x4 deck. I don't think you could ride it, but I'm pretty sure it will fill your tech needs. Damn son.


----------

